# Anyone missing coloured young foal?



## MrsMagoo (10 September 2010)

Colleague at work yesterday helped the police rescue a coloured colt - found around the Crayford road area Sidcup/Swanley.

Not sure of exact age etc yet but will be getting checked, let me know if anyone knows of anything?

Thanks


----------



## lizzypeg (11 September 2010)

iv put this on a local horse forum for you too.


----------



## MrsMagoo (21 September 2010)

Just to update - found out he's actually aprox 5-6yrs old and gelded, lovely little thing.  Will now be staying with us as no one has reported him missing...


----------



## pixi (21 September 2010)

MrsMagoo said:



			Just to update - found out he's actually aprox 5-6yrs old and gelded, lovely little thing.  Will now be staying with us as no one has reported him missing...
		
Click to expand...

the was a very small coloured stallion stolen from shrewsbury a bit back was posted on here


----------



## nickslynn (22 September 2010)

Just had a quick look on stolen register, there is..
 coloured (black & white) 41" gelding aged 5 when stolen 19/02/09. 
coloured mini shetland stolen 08/05/07 when 1 year so would now be 4.


----------



## MrsMagoo (22 September 2010)

Thanks doesnt sound like either of those two...have been searching all the missing sites and cant see anything, there are alot of traveller sites around the area so betting he just come from them....


----------



## Simsar (22 September 2010)

He belongs to me and his name is **********.  Or he should belong to me such a shame I want him.


----------



## MrsMagoo (22 September 2010)

lol...nice try S   Ohh i'll text u re what vet said lol x


----------

